# VIP & HST/GST



## bigcletus (21 May 2015)

A while back I read something, either on here (search was not found) or somewhere else, on the VIP, whereas it was determined by CRA that VIP payments for grass/snow/house-keeping etc are not GST/HST applicable.   Does anyone have a ref on this ??

Thanks


----------



## Teager (21 May 2015)

Hopefully this helps answer your question.

http://canadianveteransadvocacy.com/VACDND_Services-Benefits/?tag=vip-caf-vac-acc-veterans-gst-hst


----------



## bigcletus (21 May 2015)

Thanks Teager...but I seem to recall some document stating that you could show the service provider your VIP auth and a CRA decision that allows non-payment of GST/HST...My quest continues.


----------



## Teager (22 May 2015)

Seems that it is an elusive document. Try contacting CRA they may be able to provide you with the right document. I also found this which proves there is a document out there but doesn't provide anything official.

https://www.facebook.com/erinotoolecpc/posts/806314806127229

Hopefully you are able to find it.


----------



## dunlop303 (22 May 2015)

I believe they were trying to accomplish this at one point, back when they required receipts ect.
To make things easier now they just pay lump sum twice a year in the amount you qualify for whether you use it or not.

And as my Wife owns a business, your avg contractor wouldn't be able to accommodate this (although most will do a straight cash job anyways).
Because they tend to keep they own books and trying to claim tax exempt income would be more of a headache than its worth at year end.


----------

